# Don't buy a diamond outlaw



## Pudd82 (Dec 8, 2013)

Went to gander mtn today to buy a diamond outlaw, guy was setting it up for me and there is a little pin sticking out of the cam that is supposed to stop the cam on one of the chords. Well we had a problem where the pin wasn't stoping at the chord but rubbing past it and I had to help pull the chord aside to let the main string back to resting position.  After doing this about 6 times the string popped off both cams and hit both me and the guy working. No injuries but we both came close to losing a finger or two. 
 Any one else heard of this happening . I'm gonna go with a quest after this.  Be warned my friends.


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sounds like the axle was bent or string wasn't on the cam correctly to begin with. 

I've sold quite a few Outlaws and know what you're talking about but if the cam stop was not contacting the string correctly you shouldn't have kept trying to shoot it.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 8, 2013)

anytime you mess with a loaded bear trap be sure to put it into a press before attempting to adjust anything, can save you a trip to the er even if the person behind the counter is crazy do not be crazy with them.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Dec 8, 2013)

Diamond makes great bows, I'm sure there was an underlaying problem.

Don't give up on them.


----------



## Pudd82 (Dec 8, 2013)

We didn't even shoot it once, store guy was trying to set up drop away and the catch pin kept slipping past the chord. He didn't dry fire it or shoot it at all, the string came off while he had the string pulled back. I'm sure something wasn't right but it wasn't from trying to keep shooting it. What ever it was I want no part with it. Going with quest.


----------



## Double Drop (Dec 8, 2013)

I have no idea what you are sayin but it sounds like the draw stop was set wrong or not on the cam.


----------



## jvaughn92 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have heard of outlaws doing that. Read some reviews and you will find similar experiences.  Some people had to get stitches from same thing. I stayed away from this bow lol not saying its a bad bow but just happened to many times in reviews for me to be comfortable


----------



## jvaughn92 (Dec 9, 2013)

I actually went with a quest primal myself and has been my favorite bow to date! I love it!


----------



## Pudd82 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm thinking quest torrent anyone has experience please chime in. I guess the torrent has a similar cam stop pin but it hits the limb. The diamond stop pin seems to be a flawed design, plus it's hitting the string/chord and making a weak spot. I could be on crack but if you see one come off the cams its an easy choice. Buddy of mine has a smoke, used it and liked it.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 9, 2013)

Pudd82 said:


> I'm thinking quest torrent anyone has experience please chime in. I guess the torrent has a similar cam stop pin but it hits the limb. The diamond stop pin seems to be a flawed design, plus it's hitting the string/chord and making a weak spot. I could be on crack but if you see one come off the cams its an easy choice. Buddy of mine has a smoke, used it and liked it.



Did every outlaw you have seen do this or just one?


----------



## Pudd82 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just this one , but all the diamonds that gander had, came with this feature( catch pin or whatever). I'm wondering if it was because he was installing a drop away, this pulls chords offset from center a bit,  but I Figure a lot of people gotta use rip chord(red).


----------



## Pudd82 (Dec 9, 2013)

Again not tryin to bash the company, if I can save a few fingers(depending on the people) im all for it


----------



## chuck14 (Dec 10, 2013)

I shoot an outlaw and have for the past few years. I like mine a lot. Havent had an issue with it yet, but I'll keep an eye out for that issue.


----------

